# Wie viel Geld "muss" man für einen ordentlichen TV hinlegen?



## PCIT (16. April 2017)

*Wie viel Geld "muss" man für einen ordentlichen TV hinlegen?*

tl;dr: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fernseher.  48" bis 55".  USB-Recording wäre schön, 4K muss nicht unbedingt,  Rest ist Bonus. 

Ich habe vor ~3,5 Jahren 400€ für meinen 40" Sony gezahlt.  Der kann aber quasi gar nichts. Kein SmartTV, kein Recording, normales 50Hz Panel.  Bild ist aber gut, einziger kleiner Nachteil, wenn das Bild extrem dunkel ist, fällt eine ziemlich ungleichmäßige Beleuchtung auf.  
Aber sonst bin ich eigentlich zufrieden.  
Jetzt habe ich mal im Preisvergleich gesehen, dass es für das Geld ja schon richtige Mega-TVs gibt, was die Ausstattung betrifft, z.b diese beiden hier (Philips 49PUS6101 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und LG Electronics 49UH610V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) Beide 4K, mindestens 3x HDMI, SmartTV, Miracast, der LG noch mit HDR und 2x10W Lautsprechern. 

Jetzt frage ich micht natürlich, was ich davon erwarten kann? Das Bild wird sicher nicht so toll sein aber wie schlecht genau? Wie ist heutzutage das Niveau von Billig-TVs? Sticht so ein Gerät einen HighEnd Fernseher von vor 4 Jahren aus, wie es z.B. bei den Smartphones auch ist? Da ist ja eine enorme Entwicklung bei den Panels zu sehen.


----------



## goldtinsel (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Geld "muss" man für einen ordentlichen TV hinlegen?*

Sehe das ganz ähnlich wie du. Die teuren Geräte haben zwar deutlich mehr Funktionen, aber welche braucht man denn wirklich? Ich entscheide primär auf Basis der Bildqualität. Dafür gehe ich zu Mediamarkt und Saturn, die haben ja genügend Demogeräte rumstehen. Preise notiere ich mir auch; ich würde dort sogar kaufen, doch bisher waren die immer deutlich teurer. Smart-TV sollte jetzt nicht so das Thema sein, haben ja die meisten Geräte. Wenn es flott gehen soll, ist es ohnehin meist praktischer, Youtube Videos etc. über externe Quellen einzuspeisen...


----------



## Reap (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Geld "muss" man für einen ordentlichen TV hinlegen?*

Ich habe mir vor einem 3/4 Jahr den Hisense H65MEC5550 gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Klar hätte ich auch das 2-3 fache für eine Samsung/LG/Sony Produkt ausgeben können, aber mir erschlossen sich damals keine Vorteile.
Also wie wäre der
Hisense H55MEC3050 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder curved der
Hisense H55MEC5650 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
?


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Geld "muss" man für einen ordentlichen TV hinlegen?*

Kauf in jeden Fall von einem Händler der keine Probleme bei der Rücknahme macht.
Ich hab beim letzten Kauf vor einem Jahr 3 TV`s zurückgeschickt weil sie einen Pixelfehler hatten.


----------



## JoinRise (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Geld "muss" man für einen ordentlichen TV hinlegen?*

Kann auch die Hisense Geräte empfehlen , hab einen 49 Zoll  4K usw.
Den Kauf habe ich nicht bereut ! 

Und zum Thema Media Markt und Preise , dank Smartphone und Internet lassen die auch sehr oft mit sich Handeln


----------



## azzih (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Geld "muss" man für einen ordentlichen TV hinlegen?*

So um die 600€ fürn 55 Zoll würd ich investieren: Samsung UE55KU6099UXZG - Fernseher / TV - computeruniverse


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Geld "muss" man für einen ordentlichen TV hinlegen?*



goldtinsel schrieb:


> Sehe das ganz ähnlich wie du. Die teuren Geräte haben zwar deutlich mehr Funktionen, aber welche braucht man denn wirklich? Ich entscheide primär auf Basis der Bildqualität. Dafür gehe ich zu Mediamarkt und Saturn, die haben ja genügend Demogeräte rumstehen. Preise notiere ich mir auch; ich würde dort sogar kaufen, doch bisher waren die immer deutlich teurer. Smart-TV sollte jetzt nicht so das Thema sein, haben ja die meisten Geräte. Wenn es flott gehen soll, ist es ohnehin meist praktischer, Youtube Videos etc. über externe Quellen einzuspeisen...



Die teureren Geräte haben nicht "deutlich mehr funktionen", ganz im Gegenteil, bereits in der unteren Preisklasse hat ein Hisense nicht weniger Funktionen als so mancher Oberklasse-TV von Sony.
Der Unterschied, weil du anmerktest du kaufest ja primär nach Bildqualität, liegt eben in jener.

Ein Sony TV für 5000€ wird bei gleicher Bilddiagonale ein WESENTLICH besseres Bild liefern als ein Gerät für 1000€ -- aber wahrscheinlich nicht viel mehr Smart-Funktionen.

In der 300€-1000€ Klasse würde ich aktuell garkein Gerät kaufen.....aber auch hier kommt es eben auf die Ansprüche des Nutzers an. Soll ja auch Leute geben die keinen Grafischen Unterschied beim Spielen auf einer 1080ti im Vergleich zu einer alten GTX680 sehen. Der Mensch sieht alles eben sehr subjektiv.

Ich werde mir wohl dieses Jahr tatsächlich auch wieder einen neuen holen (müssen), plane aber schon fest mit 5000€.
Der Hersteller ist mir dabei egal (auch Hisense hat gerade mit dem MU9700 in 70Zoll ein nicht unattrraktives Gerät im Angebot bei dem zumindest die technischen Daten toll klingen und dass nur 4000€ kosten soll) - Die Testberichte der Fachmagazine sind wie immer entscheidend 


Zur konkreten Frage des TE:

Der User Reap hat bereits einen Link zum Hisense C3050 gepostet, das Gerät macht für das Geld wirklich viele richtig unjd ist IMO ein super Preis-Leistungs-Tip! Wird bei mir in der Familie von meinen Grosseltern genutzt und das Bild ist vor allem in 4k wirklich gut!


----------



## Samstag494 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Geld "muss" man für einen ordentlichen TV hinlegen?*

Wir haben uns jetzt nach Jahren mit einem 24 Zoller einen 49er für 400€ in Full HD von LG gegönnt und sind super zufrieden mit der Bildqualität. Wenn man natürlich den direkten Vergleich mit einem 10k 4K Fernseher zieht geht unserer gnadenlos unter, aber für den Preis, den wir bezahlt haben sind wir vollends zufrieden.


----------



## JackA (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Geld "muss" man für einen ordentlichen TV hinlegen?*

Also ich kauf mir bei einer bestimmten Größe immer das günstigste Gerät (momentan seit 4 Jahren dem Thomson 55FU4243, war damals ein Super-Schnapper für das Geld) und war bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden. Man muss halt vorher abwägen, was man zwigend haben will und dann sucht man sich einen aus.
Wenn man z.B. damit zocken will, dann hat man ein Inputlag Kriterium, was die Auswahl schonmal sehr einschränkt und ggf. die Preise nach oben drückt.


----------



## N1k0s (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Geld "muss" man für einen ordentlichen TV hinlegen?*

Ich kann nur immer wieder Zambullo | der unabhangige Ratgeber rund um Fernseher, Soundbars und Zubehor ans Herz legen. Alle Unterschiede der Tv´s der aktuellen Serien von Samsung und LG

Hauptkriterium Nr.1 wäre ein 100hz Panel für mich

Und auch wenn man viel Geld ausgibt ist man bei einem Edge-Led niemals sicher vor Banding, DSE, Clouding, Ghosting usw usw. Umso größer der TV umso höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Fehler.
Es ist und bleibt IMMER eine Glückssache ob man ein gutes oder schlechtes Panel erwischt. Ausser man greift eben zu einem OLED oder Direct-LED, aber auch diese haben ihre Problemchen


----------



## floppyexe (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wie viel Geld "muss" man für einen ordentlichen TV hinlegen?*

Als Plasmaverwöhnter bin ich nun endlich umgestiegen. Es ist ein OLED E7P in 65" geworden. Da ich extremen Wert auf Bildqualität lege, konnte mich nicht ein LCD überzeugen. Und Plasmas sind end of life.
Ich kann nur jedem raten etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Die Augen werden es danken.


----------

